

Show HN: – OpenReporting: Financial reporting tool - vpfaiz
http://openreporting.com

======
vpfaiz
Hi HN,

For the past few months, we were working on a financial transparency tool for
governments and non-profits. I left my job to make this software a reality. I
and a couple of my friends have worked hard to get this working and we need
some serious review from experts on this. Please take a look and give us
feedback.

Elevator Pitch: Allow organizations to publish financial information online.

Looking for honest, brutal feedback. Thank you for your time!

\----------------

Clickable links:

Website - [http://openreporting.com](http://openreporting.com)

Demo report -
[http://sampleorg.openreporting.com/Report/Category-198-Yearl...](http://sampleorg.openreporting.com/Report/Category-198-Yearly)

